# How to cut and what ratio to use?



## sneedham (Apr 29, 2014)

If I am sensitive to prop and want to cut it with GSO what ratio do I use per 10ml vial? I was thinking 1ml grape seed oil per 10ml vial prop? Never had to do this before so excuse the newbie question......


----------



## Warriorblaze (Apr 29, 2014)

If you have a vial of sterile GSO, why don't you just mix it in the pin?

That way you get consistent dosing on your prop and dial in exactly how much gso you need to avoid PIP. 


Warrior


----------

